# Help using programmed drums live & back drops



## Soubi7string (Nov 26, 2011)

ok so my band Wideyedaze has taken a bit of a wounding blow.
we kicked out our bassist
we lost our singer and drummer
but we gained a new singer
and started using programmed drums

how does one go about using programmed drums live?
I was thinking an I-touch or laptop to a DI box that goes to the house
any suggestions for this?

also where can one get a back drop made?I want one to cover up the lack there of of a drummer.
and if I did get one which would look better? just a logo or logo and some art?


----------



## DaveFSJ (Nov 26, 2011)

You lost your singer, bassist and drummer!

Are you sure you weren't the one kicked out of the band!


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 26, 2011)

DaveFSJ said:


> You lost your singer, bassist and drummer!
> 
> Are you sure you weren't the one kicked out of the band!



yup.
singer split after the bassist did.
drummer split and owned the rights to the band, he gave me the rights and the band.
me and the lead guitarist said we're going to keep doing the band and we set out to find a singer and found one.
so yes, I'm positive me and the lead guitarist weren't kicked out lol.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 26, 2011)

also does anyone think 7x12 is big enough for backdrop?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 27, 2011)

A 7x12 is huge for a backdrop, most nowadays are just 6x6's


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 28, 2011)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> A 7x12 is huge for a backdrop, most nowadays are just 6x6's



6x6 it is then! thanks man!


----------

